# Wife needs new skis



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking at getting the wife new skis.  She is skiing on old Blizzards from pre 2005.  I think tip rocker would be for her.  She is an intermediate to advanced but lacks confidience.  I have looking at skis in the 80-90mm waist for her.  Is this too much width for her?  Thoughts.?


----------



## buellski (Feb 21, 2012)

Nordica Infinite.  My wife was on a 2004 Volkl women's ski and decided to demo these last year.  She liked them so much she decided to pick up a pair this year.  She is really enjoying them so far.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking at Line Celebrity 90's or Rossi S2's for her.  Both are really good prices.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Looking at getting the wife new skis.  She is skiing on old Blizzards from pre 2005.  I think tip rocker would be for her.  She is an intermediate to advanced but lacks confidience.  I have looking at skis in the 80-90mm waist for her.  Is this too much width for her?  Thoughts.?



Does she want to get better or is she comfortable as an intermediate and just wants to have fun?

If she's comfortable at her intermediate level a tip rocker will make her current skidding style easier and perhaps boost confidence.  If she wants to improve her level and gain confidence from learning a powerful carve that she will trust at higher speed on steeper terrain, I'd suggest an all mountain front-side ski with a traditional camber.

Another option is to demo multiple types on a cold day after lunch.  Early morning corduroy or soft spring snow will make lesser skis seem easy to control.  White ice and scattered moguls is a better test of a skis performance in my opinion.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2012)

She does not want speed.  She is out to have fun and excercise.  You are correct on the rocker.  It should allow for easier turning for her.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Looking at Line Celebrity 90's or Rossi S2's for her.  Both are really good prices.



Since you mentioned Rossignol, I'd look to the *ATTRAXION 8 ECHO* if she wants to learn to carve or the *Temptation 88* if she's comfortable doing what she's doing.

The S2 might be fun to have in the quiver for a powder day but I doubt you'd want her on a park oriented ski full time.

Have a look at Rossignol's website to help you choose what's right for your girl.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2012)

S2 described below.

The S2 is a versatile mid-fat twin-tip that Rossi made to be a great terrain park tool, while also being great on groomers and with a wide enough waist to ski powder and crud whenever you find yourself in those situations. The ski was pressed with a technology that Rossignol calls "Jib Absorption System," which is pretty self explanatory, its a material pressed with the core that will absorb shock and provide some edge durability for sliding rails and boxes. *But this ski doesn't need be in the terrain park, with it's traditional (flat) camber, its a groomer scalpel, and 90mm underfoot will give you a wide enough platform for some off-piste exploring.*


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife is kind of in the same boat, and I've been casually looking around.  The Rossi Temptation 82/88, Atomic Affinity Storm, and Volkl Kenja have caught my eye, but I'm waiting till we go to a demo day later this year before looking more seriously.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2012)

Thoughts about the Line Celebrity?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Thoughts about the Line Celebrity?



90mm is awfully thick for a non-powder Eastern ski.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2012)

I ski 98's everyday.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I ski 98's everyday.



Is your wife looking to ski off piste?  Will she put that extra width to use?  You labeled her as an intermediate/advanced lacking confidence.  I guess it depends where her confidence is lacking.  If it's steeps and speed, she would probably be best served with something more carving oriented that can also hold its own in the soft snow, as opposed to the other way around, because there is a difference between a 50/50 frontside ski and a 50/50 backside ski.

At least, that's how I'm approaching it with my wife.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 21, 2012)

Puck it said:


> S2 described below.
> 
> The S2 is a versatile mid-fat twin-tip that Rossi made to be a great terrain park tool, while also being great on groomers and with a wide enough waist to ski powder and crud whenever you find yourself in those situations. The ski was pressed with a technology that Rossignol calls "Jib Absorption System," which is pretty self explanatory, its a material pressed with the core that will absorb shock and provide some edge durability for sliding rails and boxes. *But this ski doesn't need be in the terrain park, with it's traditional (flat) camber, its a groomer scalpel, and 90mm underfoot will give you a wide enough platform for some off-piste exploring.*



I feel your description must have come from a site other than Rossignol.com or you're looking at the mens version. Here is the description copied from Rossignol's site.

_The S2 W is ready for her close-up! This new wider-waisted park-oriented ski's ladies specific look is offset with bomb proof durability and a modern shape for freeride versatility and float. The JAS (Jib Absorption System) provides shock absorption and durability for greasing rails, buttering boxes and afterbanging out. With a 92mm waist, ladies get a wider platform for sliding rails and a more stable landing pad for landing big hits. Wood Core construction, Jib Tip technology and fiberglass laminates provide female freeride and park skiers with the tools they demand to progress their game. Not to be outdone by men's skis, the S2 W shouts out that female freeskiers deserve the same.
50% Jib / 50% Off-Piste
_
If your wife is looking to spend 50% of her time in the park and the other 50% of her time off of groomed trails, I've completely misjudged your description of what she's after in a ski.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 21, 2012)

Have her try out the Volkl Kenja's. My wife just bought a pair and is thrilled with the skis. They're an 88, but she has no trouble turing them and she's built likea  bean pole.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheese said:


> I feel your description must have come from a site other than Rossignol.com or you're looking at the mens version. Here is the description copied from Rossignol's site.
> 
> _The S2 W is ready for her close-up! This new wider-waisted park-oriented ski's ladies specific look is offset with bomb proof durability and a modern shape for freeride versatility and float. The JAS (Jib Absorption System) provides shock absorption and durability for greasing rails, buttering boxes and afterbanging out. With a 92mm waist, ladies get a wider platform for sliding rails and a more stable landing pad for landing big hits. Wood Core construction, Jib Tip technology and fiberglass laminates provide female freeride and park skiers with the tools they demand to progress their game. Not to be outdone by men's skis, the S2 W shouts out that female freeskiers deserve the same._
> _50% Jib / 50% Off-Piste_
> ...


 

I have ruled these out since they have no rocker.  Some sites say rocker for these.  
the info was not consistent on them.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2012)

my wife picked up the nordia cinammon girls this season...loving them...sold out most places i think


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on Nordica Drives fro her.  They have CamRock and are 74 under foot.  Got a good deal.  $420 with free shipping.  No one had a 1632cm around here.  Got them out of Jersey.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 22, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Got them out of Jersey.



Make sure you disinfect before using.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2012)

Puck it said:


> No one had a *1632cm* around here.



That's a tough size to find; but it'll ski fast. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> That's a tough size to find; but it'll ski fast. :lol:



How do you get them to the mountain?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it will ski short with tip rocker.   150mm over 200cm. 

They really are 162's.


----------



## buellski (Feb 23, 2012)

andyzee said:


> How do you get them to the mountain?



53' - definitely need a tractor-trailer.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 23, 2012)

My girlfriend skis Blizzard Vivas. IQ intergrated binding system is great to get that customized setting. Decent sized rocker on the tips. Great carvers ski. My girlfriend absolutely loves them.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 24, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Have her try out the Volkl Kenja's. My wife just bought a pair and is thrilled with the skis. They're an 88, but she has no trouble turing them and she's built likea  bean pole.



+1
Nice all-mtn ski...at least that's what a lady-friend from downstate, says......  Blizzard has some not-too-shoddy boards out...


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2012)

So over the weekend I noticed a pair of Head MYA 6 skis with bindings for sale on ebay that were the perfect size for my wife.  They were demos from last year, but the only noticeable wear was scratching on the topsheet of one ski.

The bidding was $51 when I noticed it on Fri, so I kept an eye on it.  Woke up on Sun with the bidding up to $102.  I placed a max bid of $160, because with shipping I wanted to keep it under $200.  I ended up with the winning bid at $152, and with $25 shipping came well within my price limit.

I know we got a great deal, but I'm still a little wary that she never got to demo any skis.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> So over the weekend I noticed a pair of Head MYA 6 skis with bindings for sale on ebay that were the perfect size for my wife. They were demos from last year, but the only noticeable wear was scratching on the topsheet of one ski.
> 
> The bidding was $51 when I noticed it on Fri, so I kept an eye on it. Woke up on Sun with the bidding up to $102. I placed a max bid of $160, because with shipping I wanted to keep it under $200. I ended up with the winning bid at $152, and with $25 shipping came well within my price limit.
> 
> I know we got a great deal, but I'm still a little wary that she never got to demo any skis.


 

Just pull a bdfreetuna on her and throw her down the mountain!!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Just pull a bdfreetuna on her and throw her down the mountain!!!!



You may not be so far from the truth.  Reading some of the reviews, it says that aggressive skiing is rewarded and the ski wants to go down the fall line.  That's something I've always harped on her about, that she skis too cautiously.  Hopefully these will help her open up.

Or, they'll frustrate her and she'll end up resenting me.  Either way, should be interesting.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> You may not be so far from the truth. Reading some of the reviews, it says that aggressive skiing is rewarded and the ski wants to go down the fall line. That's something I've always harped on her about, that she skis too cautiously. Hopefully these will help her open up.
> 
> Or, they'll frustrate her and she'll end up resenting me. Either way, should be interesting.


 

Oh, bring the radar gun and see if she can beat the "tuna".


----------

